# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Thăm công viên "nghìn cột trụ trời" đẹp kinh ngạc - Du lịch Mỹ

## hangnt

Những dãy cột đá ngoạn mục, rực rỡ màu sắc chính là sức hút kỳ lạ của công viên quốc gia Bryce Canyon.




Những ai đã từng đặt chân đến Bryce Canyon đều bị mê hoặc bởi vẻ đẹp kỳ lạ của những cột đá màu trắng, đỏ và cam. Trông chúng như những "cột trụ trời" vững chắc.


Màu sắc của những rặng núi đá ở Bryce Canyon là do sự lắng đọng trầm tích tạo thành. Cấu trúc này còn được gọi là “hoodoos”.


Hàng nghìn cột đá màu vàng sậm đỏ với những hình thù kỳ lạ cùng vươn lên và chạy xa tít đến tận các dãy núi màu xám cuối chân trời. Có những cột tháp đơn độc như ống khói của một ngôi nhà sụp đổ sau trận động đất, có những cột tháp dính liền nhau, trông hoang vu, đổ nát.


Những dãy cột đá sặc sỡ này trải dài 32km từ phía Bắc đến phía Nam của công viên. Hoodoos nằm xen kẽ các lớp đá trầm tích cứng và mềm, cộng hưởng với ánh sáng Mặt trời, chúng khiến du khách có cảm giác như đang ở một hành tinh khác.


Bạn sẽ khó có thể tìm được hai cái giống nhau ở các tháp đá thấp, cao, to, nhỏ này bởi tất cả chúng đều hướng thẳng đứng lên trời và có những hình dạng kỳ lạ.


Tất cả là do bàn tay của thiên nhiên, của nắng mưa, gió bão, đục đẽo từ nghìn năm này qua nghìn năm khác tạo thành. Rặng đá cao nhất ở đây cao đến 61m. Đây là hình ảnh chiếc cầu đá tự nhiên ở Bryce Canyon.


Sau hàng triệu năm, nước đã “điêu khắc” ra cảnh vật kỳ diệu của Bryce. Nước len lỏi vào các khe đá rồi đóng băng và giúp những tảng đá "mòn" dần theo thời gian. Cứ như vậy, quá trình này lặp đi lặp lại khoảng 200 lần mỗi năm. Vào mùa hè, nước mưa chứa axit sẽ ăn mòn lớp đá mềm và tạo thành những khe nước chảy khá sâu.


Một trong các thành đá nổi tiếng trong công viên quốc gia Bryce Canyon là Thor của Hammer (tạm dịch là cây búa của Thần Sấm Sét Thor). Đó là một cột trụ rất cao đứng chơ vơ giữa trời, phía dưới màu hồng, đỏ, đỏ đậm, phía trên ngọn có màu trắng.


Navajo Loop Trail là hẻm núi nhỏ hẹp nhất ở đây nhưng luôn ngập tràn ánh sáng.


Bên cạnh đó, khu Sunset Point (điểm Mặt trời lặn) được cho là nơi có màu sắc núi đá đẹp nhất. Đá núi ở đây được các nhà địa chất gọi là "Clarion formation", đó là do đá vôi đọng lại dưới đáy hồ Clarion cách đây 50 triệu năm. Đá vôi ở đây có 3 lớp, mỗi lớp có một loại màu đặc biệt, không lớp nào giống lớp nào.


Lớp dưới cùng của đá có màu hồng đỏ. Chất sắt oxit hóa tạo nên màu đỏ, hồng và vàng của phần dưới vách đá. Lớp kế tiếp là màu đỏ pha trộn một chút tím, lớp trên cùng có màu trắng.


Giống như Sunset Point, Sunrise Point (điểm Mặt trời mọc) cũng vẽ nên phong cảnh ngoạn mục và sắc màu.


Bryce Canyon cao hơn hẳn so với các công viên quốc gia lân cận là Zion và Grand Canyon, nhưng lại thu hút ít khách tham quan hơn, vì địa hình nơi này khá hiểm trở. Các rặng núi ở đây đều ở độ cao từ 2.400 đến 2.700m so với mực nước biển.

Các nhà thám hiểm Mormon đã phát hiện ra khu vực Bryce từ những năm 1850 và đặt tên là Ebenezer Bryce. Bryce Canyon có diện tích khoảng 145km vuông, được công nhận là công viên quốc gia vào năm 1928.

----------


## littlegirl

oa, đẹp kì ảo

----------


## Meoluoi9x

wow thật là kì vĩ  :love struck:

----------

